# Question about Loco BR01



## PanzerAlex (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Alexander and I am a scale modeler. I am currently building a plastic 1/87 Revell BR01 Locomotive and I would like to ask the forum if anyone has any photographic evidence of how the front small shields are connected on the locomotive body.

I have seen some photos and I can distinguish some slender iron bars that hold the small shields on the loco sides, but I have not been able to find complete schematics.

Any help would be great thank you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Alex. Welcome to the forum.
I didn't know what a BR01 was. So I googled. A very cool German steamer.
Lots of photos on google. If you have not tried google, you need to. By shields
I am guessing you are referring to the smoke deflectors. Elephant ears.


----------



## PanzerAlex (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, I did not know they were called smoke deflectors, thanks for the information.

Googling with the term ''BR 01 smoke deflectors'' I managed to find a suitable pic.

For the record I am posting the link below.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...5/01_118_Frontal.jpg/640px-01_118_Frontal.jpg

Thank you for your help, I will not forget to post pictures of the finished model here.

Cheers


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't know they were called "smoke deflectors" either until I was researching your
question. I always thought they were a form of streamlining, but they actually had
a different function. As the steam loco cruised at higher speeds the smoke box and
boiler split the air and it would come back together at the cab and be full of smoke.
Hindering visibility of the engineer. The deflectors ran air along the side of the engine
blowing smoke away from cab. I think they look good on a steamer.


----------

